# Tool Restorations >  Cleaning and repairing my Bridgeport Vertical Mill

## mylilmule

I bought this 2HP Bridgeport knowing it was a project. It has a lot that needs to be done to it. I'm posting a series of videos on YouTube of the process.

----------

durrelltn (Dec 22, 2021),

et59chevy (Dec 21, 2021),

imatoolguy (Dec 21, 2021),

lassab999 (Jan 18, 2022),

TheElderBrother (Dec 26, 2021)

----------


## TheElderBrother

Being from Bridgeport, and the grandson of a machinist who used to build these, I approve. A rebuilt Bridgeport will do you proud.

----------


## mylilmule

Part 2

----------

jerryl (Jan 1, 2022)

----------


## mylilmule

Part 3

----------

